# Bonded winery



## Langosta

Hola a todos!

Me encuentro con este párrafo: 

_"XXXX, established in 1984, was the first *bonded winery* in the state and has since become the largest (...)"_

Investigando un poco, hallo lo siguiente:

_A *bond* is a federal permit to produce and store wine commercially. A *bonded winery* is an enterprise that produces and stores wine under a bond that guarantees payment of the federal excise tax._

Hasta aquí, todo en orden. El problema llega cuando tengo que poner _bonded winery_ en español. No se me ocurre nada más potable que "vinería certificada", lo cual no refleja con precisión el significado real del sintagma. Agradezco cualquier sugerencia que puedan hacerme. 

La traducción que estoy haciendo está destinada al público latinoamericano en general, así que estoy en busca de la versión más neutra posible. En caso contrario, el español de México es el que rige según las especificaciones de este trabajo.

Nuevamente gracias,


----------



## k-in-sc

"Bonded" means it can sell its product commercially. Would "vinería comercial" work?


----------



## Langosta

Hi k-in-sc!

I remember your husband was from Ramos Mejía, right? Ask him what he thinks about "vinería comercial", I've never heard of it in Argentina (and you know, we're a wine-producing country).

By the way, I'd say "bodega" instead of "vinería". Regarding the country, "vinería" may be a store where wines are sold.

Thank you so much,


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, *depending on *the country ...
He's not here right now.  But you're a native speaker!
Hits for "bodega comercial vino":
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="bodega+comercial"+vino&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## Langosta

The fact is, every winery sells the wines they produce, so they are all "comerciales" in nature. As I have pointed out in my first post, "_a bonded winery is an enterprise that produces and stores wine under a bond that guarantees payment of the federal excise tax_." I guess that's the main distinction, that guarantee bond. And that's the part of the meaning I cannot convey. Any suggestions? Maybe there is another one industry in the USA that works under a similar bond, that has a direct SPN translation and that could be of help for this case.


Please forgive me if I do not express myself clearly in English and thank you so much for all your help and patience


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, in this country they couldn't sell their product if they weren't bonded. Or at least they would be limited to a certain number of gallons a year.
Your English is fine.


----------



## Langosta

I see 

How would you translate "bonded" in this context. For instance in your own words: _they couldn't sell their product if they weren't bonded_. Maybe that's the key to all of this.

Thank you for your comments about my English.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Bonded" has to do with U.S. ATF regulations. Bourbon here says "bottled in bond" and all alcohol comes with an ATF stamp. Sorry, I don't know how to translate it, beyond "certificada." Do you really want to get into the details of U.S. alcohol regulations?


----------



## Langosta

No, I don't, k-in-sc. But that "bottled in bond" legend is something quite new to me. Really stunning. If no-one else dares to make any suggestion, I think I'll stick to your original idea, "bodegas comerciales".

Thank you so much again!


----------



## k-in-sc

"Bottled in bond" is for whiskey, not wine. The point is that the whole industry is very tightly regulated by the federal government. 
Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Langosta

Hi k-in-sc!

After too much thinking about it, we finally came up with "*bodega con permiso fisca*l", which depicts better the relationship between wine-making facilities and federal taxes.

Kindest regards, 

L.


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, that's good! Thanks for posting back!


----------

